# What happend to swamp loggers



## wvlogger (Dec 19, 2010)

Well i come in on friday night after a hard day of running excavator:hmm3grin2orange: and go to watch swamp loggers and it is not on???!!!! Instead Gold rush is on. Now Don't get me wrong that is a good show but to much drama and it is no swamp loggers. Anybody know why?


----------



## chucker (Dec 19, 2010)

lol ?? last i heard was they got rained/washed out from a storm.....


----------



## J.Gordon (Dec 19, 2010)

Natural selection maybe?


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 19, 2010)

End of season? Seems to me it was on for a while, so the season may be over.


----------



## wvlogger (Dec 19, 2010)

homelitejim said:


> End of season? Seems to me it was on for a while, so the season may be over.



i could be but they stoped showing comercails for the show?? i just wonder


----------



## billyjoejr (Dec 19, 2010)

Short season 

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/swamp-loggers/season-2-episodes.html

http://goodsonsallterrainlogginginc.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=481

http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=109894249081874&id=121036347908192


----------



## wvlogger (Dec 20, 2010)

billyjoejr said:


> Short season
> 
> http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/swamp-loggers/season-2-episodes.html
> 
> ...



wow i never knew that sucks that like all i watched on friday nights


----------



## tomsteve (Dec 21, 2010)

bummer. i thought bobby made a pretty good business man. if it breaks, fix it and get it running ASAP.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 10, 2011)

I understand that the season just started. I hope they weren't discontinued. That was my favorite tv show.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 10, 2011)

I guess I was wrong. On the Discovery Channel forum someone said the December airing was the season finale. If they renew we'll have to wait until next season unless they show reruns..


----------



## mueller (Apr 9, 2011)

we will be back on September 2011 Wednesdays @ 9pm


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 9, 2011)

mueller said:


> we will be back on September 2011 Wednesdays @ 9pm


 
sweet yall are my favorite logging show


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 9, 2011)

mueller said:


> we will be back on September 2011 Wednesdays @ 9pm


 
Glad to hear it, I looked forward to it every week. The rest of the logging shows spend all their time fighting and fussing with each other. You guys seem to like each other, which is the only way to go, Thanks.


----------



## mueller (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks y'all! Yeah, we like each other most of the time


----------

